# Problema emerge con pacchetti mascherati.

## Marck

Ciao a tutti,

Volevo fare un aggiornamento del sistema per cui ho eseguito un emerge -uNDv world, ma ottengo il seguente messaggio d'errore:

```
emerge -uNDvp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-wm/emerald-0.7.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/emerald-0.7.8 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.7.8" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-wm/compiz-fusion

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

/etc/portage/package.keywords:

```

##Compiz

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-atlantis **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed **

x11-libs/compiz-bcop **

x11-apps/fusion-icon **

x11-libs/bcop **

dev-python/compizconfig-python **

x11-wm/compiz-fusion **

x11-wm/compiz **

x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-screensaver **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-wallpaper **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported **

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-threed **

x11-wm/emerald **

x11-themes/emerald-themes **

x11-apps/ccsm **

x11-libs/libcompizconfig **

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf **

```

Ho provato anche ad aggiungere in/etc/portage/package.unmask  i pacchetti bloccati:

```

=x11-wm/emerald-0.7.8

=x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.7.8

```

ma senza risultato..da sempre lo stesso errore come se non andasse a guardare in keywords e unmask.

questo è il mio info:

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 04 Nov 2008 09:31:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2 "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -O2 "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="#multimedia X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 automount berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr fortran gdbm glitz gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog it java jpeg jpeg2k lm_sensors midi mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mplayer-vlc mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png pppd python quicktime radio readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd truetype tv unicode v4l vdr vlc xinerama xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1x" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

```
- x11-wm/emerald-0.7.8 (masked by: EAPI 2)
```

non funzionerà mai perchè

```
Portage 2.1.4.5
```

ovvero gli ebuild implementano funzioni che non sono ancora disponibili nell'attuale versione di portage.

Quindi o attendi che portage 2.2 sia stabile (mio modesto consiglio, se sei realmente nuovo a linux ed a gentoo è di evitare di usare versioni instabili dei pacchetti critici, se poi sei solo nuovo al forum o masochista, che fa rima con gentooista, fai come ti pare...  :Wink: ) o devi smascherare portage 2.2 o passare a paludis.

----------

## Marck

seguiro il tuo consiglio anche perchè compiz mi funziona senza problemi, però volevo aggiornare il resto del sistema e in questo modo mi si bloccava l'emerge.

Grazie mille per l'aiuto.  :Smile: 

p.s. dove posso ricavare informazioni sulla versione dei pacchetti inseriti nei portage e le loro dipendenze?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

 *Marck wrote:*   

> seguiro il tuo consiglio anche perchè compiz mi funziona senza problemi, però volevo aggiornare il resto del sistema e in questo modo mi si bloccava l'emerge.
> 
> Grazie mille per l'aiuto. 
> 
> p.s. dove posso ricavare informazioni sulla versione dei pacchetti inseriti nei portage e le loro dipendenze?

 

http://www.gentoo-portage.com

----------

## djinnZ

Mi sono dimenticato una cosa, mettere

```
categoria/pacchetto **

catefgoria/pacchetto ~arch
```

 è il modo migliore per mettersi nei casini visto che il sistema ti proporrà sempre l'aggiornamento alle ultime versioni proposte (sicuramente instabili) piuttosto che alle release in fase di verifica e definitiva stabilizzazione.

Per esempio se hai una scheda di rete che è supportata a partire dal kernel 2.6.26 è meglio usare 

```
<sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.27
```

in package.keywords. Così sei sicuro che le eventuali revisioni dei devel gentoo (i vari -r1, -2 etc.) verranno aggiornate ma non ti ritrovi con un kernel totalmente sperimentale come 2.6.27 o .28.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

autounmask è uno strumento molto comodo per smascherare al volo le cose:

```
[I] app-portage/autounmask

     Available versions:  0.15 0.21

     Installed versions:  0.21(14:20:14 25/11/2007)

     Homepage:            http://download.mpsna.de/opensource/autounmask/

     Description:         autounmask - Unmasking packages the easy way

```

----------

